#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα >  > > >  >  >  Κατέθεση νομοσχεδίου της ΕΕΤΕΜ για τα επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα των Μηχανικών ΤΕΙ στο Υπουργείο Παιδείας

## Pappos

Ενημερώθηκα ότι κατατέθηκε στο υπουργείο το ν/σ για τα ε.δ. των Μηχανικών ΤΕ στο αρμόδιο υπουργείο.

Δεν έγινε καμία ενημέρωση όμως τι νομοσχέδιο είναι αυτό και πως είναι δομημένο.
Ποιος είναι υπεύθυνος για αυτήν την άστοχη κίνηση (αν έχει εμπειρία με ακαδημαϊκά θέματα ή επαγγλεματικά). Θέλουμε ονόματα, και φυσικά το νομοσχέδιο.

Υποστηρίζω την άποψη ότι το καφενίο ΕΕΤΕΜ πρέπει να διαλυθεί (όπως και το καφενείο ΤΕΕ) και να δημιουργηθεί ένα καινούργιο Τεχνικό Επιμελητήριο μόνο για Πολ. Μηχανικούς.

Αντίστοιχα Επιμηλητήρια για Αρχιτέκτονες, ηλεκτρολόγους κ.ο.κ.

Είπαμε ότι είμαστε μπανανία το ξέουμε. Ως πότε όμως ???

----------


## Ribopaido

Πολύ σωστός φίλε Πάππο΄... Πρέπει να γίνει κατι να ρυθμιστεί το μπάχαλο  αυτο

----------

